# the hitch



## CdCase123 (Mar 24, 2009)

Link Community Development [ Events - Hitch ]

The Morocco/Prague Hitch is LCD’s biggest fundraising event and the world's largest organised hitch, and occurs every Easter holiday with students from universities across the UK taking part. It began in 1991 with Prague being added in 2003[2].

In 2007, 785 students hitch-hiked from the UK to Morocco (1600 miles) or Prague (800 miles). Each student must pledge to raise at least £350 and so far the funds raised have totalled more than £235,000


pretty cool


----------



## stove (Mar 24, 2009)

Damn man, I WISH I were back over in Europe for this. I don't suppose this would be a legit reason to enter the UK? I was kindasortamaybe blacklisted last year for hitching the dover/calais crossing. Good luck!


----------

